# Bionic safestrap 2.11 help



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

I just rooted my bionic I am on .905 I went to install the safestrap2.11 and I am getting error . There is problem parsing the package?


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

try deleting and redownload safestrap.

if that doesn't work then maybe you have to fxz back to bone stock, root it again, and then reinstall safestrap.


----------



## 6flip9 (Dec 16, 2011)

Its probably cause your not on ics lol 
2.0 + 2.11 are ics releases

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

